
Ask HN: Any devs who want to partner up with a designer to spice up Linux Apps? - fairpx
As a designer, I was impressed by Microsoft&#x27;s recent products for makers and disappointed by Apple&#x27;s seemingly focus shift off of the Mac line and more geared towards the iPhone and the watch for mass consumers.<p>I&#x27;ve never used a Linux before, but I&#x27;m interested in giving it a try. Though the software on it really looks like crap.<p>I&#x27;d love to have all the Adobe like software I use on a daily basis, and all the developer tools, available - made apple like simple and beautiful, and just work.<p>I&#x27;m not a developer. I&#x27;m a designer. Looking to help different developers who make software that I personally would use, so I can hopefully contribute to a more professional and attractive ecosystem on Linux.<p>If interested, please email me at k.flypx@gmail.com with the software you&#x27;re working on that could need a UX and UI rework. Love to collaborate.<p>Founder of Flypx.com, logodust.com and Fairpixels.co in case you want to see some previous work.
======
kixpanganiban
Also, if KDE is not your cup of tea, you might want to get in touch with the
guys over at ElementaryOS ([https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/)).
Their Pantheon suite of apps are really nicely designed. I'm sure they'd do
great with an additional hand on deck.

~~~
veddox
Although I think they are in more urgent need of developers than designers -
their software looks great, but unfortunately tends to be rather buggy...

------
BrandonBradley
Hi! Can you tell us your experience with and opinion of GIMP?

(P.S. I am interested but would like some public discussion first).

------
meira
Did you see the plasma mobile thread? It already looks nice, but hands are
always welcome. Great post!

~~~
fairpx
Nope. Could you link me up to it? Tnx

~~~
meira
Sure! It is the first one in front page now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12858326)

~~~
Mz
From:
[https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved](https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved)

 _Visual and Human Interface Design

Whether you are an artist, a designer, or just someone with an interest in how
people interact with software, the KDE community needs you! The VDG help make
KDE software both beautiful and usable by helping teams design their user
interfaces. This includes creating icons and themes, as well as thinking and
researching how to help users do what they are trying to do, instead of
getting in the way. By joining this team, you can help make software that
makes users happy, and those around them jealous. Find out more about joining
the VDG._

Link at the end:
[https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/design](https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/design)

